# Is an EEA Family Permit as hard to get as a Spouse Visa?



## marcelopez04 (May 13, 2013)

Hello!

I am originally from El Salvador (Central America) and i got married to a German while living in Spain. My husband is now settled in London and i want to move with him. I've been told that i need an EEA Family Permit, since my husband is not british and i am non EU. I have also been told that i need documents such as Tenancy Agreement (with both our names on it), landlord letter certifying that we both live at a convenient place, electricity and gas bills addressed to the two of us, etc, etc, etc. This i was told from a good friend who is also Salvadoran but married to a british citizen, so she had to apply under the spouse visa category. 

Thank you for any information you can give me on this matter.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, application for EEA family permit is much easier.
All you need is your passport, marriage certificate, certified copy of his German passport, and, if he has been in UK longer than 3 months, evidence of exercising treaty rights such as job contract, wage slips or letter from his employer. If you are very recently married, include evidence of a genuine relationship, such as trips together, record of keeping in touch (Skype, mail, text etc) and his letter setting out he is living in UK and you are joining him. 
UK Border Agency | Supporting documents for an EEA family permit


----------



## marcelopez04 (May 13, 2013)

Thank you very much for your response!!

So, we do NOT need a tenancy agreement or electricity and gas bills together at all??. From what you say we just need proof that he is settled there. 

All that you said we need we have already! 
Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That is so. Just look at the UKBA site.


----------



## marcelopez04 (May 13, 2013)

Wow! 

Ok, so i was very uninformed from my friend!! She told me that they ask for all available proof that we are seriously planning to settle in London (tenancy agreement and bills together, and others) 

I have another issue as well, Im currently living in Spain because i was studying here but my student permit is expired, but Im still available to get a new a permit without leaving the country. Do you think is necessary to get a new permit so i can apply here or instead should i go back to my country and apply there?

Thanks again!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can apply in *any *country through UKBA in that country. If you are applying in Spain, you need to be there legally (has your resident permit expired?) You can of course apply in your own country.


----------



## marcelopez04 (May 13, 2013)

Yes, My spanish permit is expired but i can make a new application an get an "Authorization of Return" letter that gives me permission to leave and enter Spain for 3 months. Do you suggest that i get the new application submitted and get this letter? Is that enough for them? or do they need to see my new card in order for them to accept my application?

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should be in Spain legally so your permission to return (autorización de regreso) will probably suffice.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Joppa said:


> You should be in Spain *legally* so your permission to return (autorización de regreso) will probably suffice.


Please refer to EUN2.5 (Metock Judgment).

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes but without autorización de regress, the OP may encounter difficulties entering and leaving Spain, so should still get it, regardless of Metlock.


----------



## marcelopez04 (May 13, 2013)

Thank you both!!

I am still a little bit confused about all the requirements that i have to meet since my friend told me that they need to see all proof necessary for them to see that we are in a real relationship and planning to live in London for a period of time. But according to you, get this permit, seems fairly easy. 

I think ill just go to London as a tourist for a short period and go back to my country to apply for this permit. I believe is unnecessary for me to try to get the visa here in Spain again because it means i have to pay for a new course which i was not planning (mentally or economically) to attend. I'd rather save that money to pay for the ticket to go back to my country and apply there. 

Thanks again for your help!! It has meant a lot!


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

Your friend told you about her experience. A spouse visa is much more difficult to get and she did need all of that paperwork.

M


----------

